
Python implementation of statistical Dependency parsing using SVM by @rj_here - opamp1990
https://github.com/rohit-jain/parzer/tree/master/code
======
brudgers
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11056509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11056509)

------
jonjonjon123
Is there a link available to the data that has been used?

~~~
rjbullet
The readme file has links to the data: [https://github.com/rohit-
jain/parzer/blob/master/readme.md](https://github.com/rohit-
jain/parzer/blob/master/readme.md) and instructions on how to use it.

